

The follow-up to: The Knack, a web app, story. - studiofellow
http://blog.studiofellow.com/2011/09/26/the-follow-up-knack-a-web-app-story/

======
studiofellow
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3024147>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3036347>

